# Visiting Morro Bay



## maximohill (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,

I am visiting Morro Bay area come the next 2 weeks and am bringing my road bike. Are there any rides I should do? I would like to do a 60 -100 mile loop in the area. What would someone from that area suggest? 

Thank you


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

maximohill said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am visiting Morro Bay area come the next 2 weeks and am bringing my road bike. Are there any rides I should do? I would like to do a 60 -100 mile loop in the area. What would someone from that area suggest?
> 
> Thank you


Here is a link to the Lighthouse Century Routes

Lighthouse Century - SLOBC


----------



## maximohill (Dec 29, 2011)

CABGPatchKid said:


> Here is a link to the Lighthouse Century Routes
> 
> Lighthouse Century - SLOBC


Perfect! Thank you.


----------

